# Soft-top cleaning



## anotherbob (Feb 1, 2013)

My 3.2 convertible passed its MOT yesterday and I want to give it a treat.
The soft-top needs a good clean. It's not leaking and there's no damage, it's just got some mildew, bird crap and general shabbiness. I'm not inclined to do it myself and I'm looking for a recommendation for a valeter who does a good job in my area (Postcode OL5)


----------



## Shootist (Mar 10, 2013)

Cannot help you with a valeter but if you decide to give it a go yourself this is how I do it.

1) Wet the roof with plain water

2) Using Johnson's Baby Bath in water and a small brush gentle rub the roof to remove dirt and stains.

3) Rinse with plain water.

4) Rinse again with Milton Sterilising solution in water.

5) Let roof dry completely.

6) Buy some Fabsil or similar waterproofing solution for fabric and apply to the roof.

7) Let this dry.

Hey Presto a transformed roof


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I used the autoglm kit myself. I used a toothbrush and lots of time. I had to do it at least twice as mine had a lot of green on it. Once done the water should bead on your roof nicely.


----------



## nott (Apr 6, 2013)

Shootist said:


> Cannot help you with a valeter but if you decide to give it a go yourself this is how I do it.
> 
> 1) Wet the roof with plain water
> 
> ...


This ^^^^^^

What a difference it make

There are more tips in "show and shine " section


----------



## bionicmunky (Jun 22, 2012)

nott said:


> Shootist said:
> 
> 
> > Cannot help you with a valeter but if you decide to give it a go yourself this is how I do it.
> ...


I did exactly this last weekend - roof = tranformed


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

If you have trouble with spotting, or the roof is generally tired/faded I can recomment Renovo - cleaned it twice with their cleaner, 1 coat of the dye and then Fabsil as it looks as good a new - and I have terrible spotting!


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

What brushes are you using? Mine has to live outside and the roof was beginning to look more green than blue. I have cleaned it twice today with renovo and a brand new nailbrush. It's much better but still has a green tinge in places. I'm not sure gentle scrubbing is going to be enough. Any ideas welcome.
Cheers
Stewart


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

I used a scrubbing brush - tried to find one with fairly soft bristles - think I got it in Wilko.

For stubbord areas and around the bottom where it meets the paintwork I used a toothbrush though. Did you leave the cleaner on for at least an hour before agitating with water? It took 2 applications for mine, but apart from around the bottom she wasn't too green - just spotted. The spotting didn't go with the cleaner - but it did when I painted the dye on.

Really pleased with the results.


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks Kate

I did wait the full hour both times. The water was pretty green when I rinsed it off  
I will treat myself to a new brush for the next attack and have an old electric toothbrush that may just do the trick for those stubborn areas. It does look massively better than before but I want it to be as good as I can get it before the colour goes on.

cheers

Stewart


----------

